# budget Tank build.



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a 10 gallon tank sitting here empty. it has super bright lighting, and little to no scratches. The wife to Be bought 2 tanks off craigslist, a 10 and a 15 full set up with working heaters for 100$.

I am thinking all natural, there is a place here in Abbotsford called cannors nursery, you can buy a 5 gallon pail of Pea gravel for under 10$. Its really dark rock. and we have left overs from her tropical tank, and my goldfish tank. 

Second bonus is a ditch full of nice rock pieces, tones of colours and shapes to choose from, for building caves. 

I am planning on a german ram, 3 neons, and a couple more fish I havn't yet decided. 

If anyone near Abbotsford has plants for cheap/ free PM me. The lighting on this tank is perfect.


----------

